# What is the best smudgeproof mascara?



## Sylean (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm so prone to my mascara smudging, it's ridiculous. Waterproof doesn't even keep my mascara from smudging by the middle of the day. I need a mascara that is seriously smudge-proof, or else I'm just going to admit defeat and go to clear mascara (which I don't want to do because I like dark lashes).


----------



## llehsal (Jun 15, 2011)

I use Maybelline's Full n Soft and it stays put ALL day!  L'oreal's Volluminous stays put and does not smudge, BUT the one that I have is very clumpy and messy to get on.  some people don't have this problem with this mascara.  You can also try Maybelline's Volume XXXL. That works great as well and does not smudge.


----------



## ls820 (Jun 15, 2011)

shiseido perfect mascara. it doesnt' go ANYWHERE!! i can walk around in the rain and it won't budge.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 15, 2011)

There are wildly different opinions on Mascara... what works awesome for some will work horribly for others.

My favorites: Almay Triple Effect Waterproof, Maybelline Great Lash, and Avon Supershock.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Maybelline's Full n Soft and it stays put ALL day! ...



Oh God that mascara is ANNOYING!!! I'm really thinking of not using it cuz its SO HARD to remove. So it just may be the one ppl are looking for. Maybelline Full n Soft is THE most budgeproof, smudgeproof, makeup remover proof mascara I've used to date.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been using maybelline waterproof lash stiletto.  I find All WP maybelline mascaras stay put.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jun 15, 2011)

If it's just the bottom lashes that are smuding, Clinique Lower Lash mascara is good. For all over, I like Maybelline One By One. I just wear the regular formula and I don't have any problem with it moving.


----------



## lklmail (Jun 15, 2011)

Avon SuperFull is good if you want a natural-looking mascara that doesn't smudge but removes easily. It has my favorite brush, hands down (skinny with short bristles).


----------



## xina751 (Jun 15, 2011)

using translucent powder lightly around your lash lines or edges of your eyes will help to keep the mascara from migrating


----------



## Sylean (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> using translucent powder lightly around your lash lines or edges of your eyes will help to keep the mascara from migrating


I'll try that, thanks! I've never used powder around my eyes, but I'll try translucent powder.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2011)

YSL false lashes mascara, and its cheaper version l'oreal voluminous don't smudge on me. I am also testing Urban Decay's supercurl mascara, and so far so good.


----------

